# Leaving portable generator hooked up



## New guy here (Mar 20, 2021)

I would like to get a standby generator but after getting some recent quotes I can’t justify spending 10k to purchase and install one.

Instead I’m thinking about having a portable unit set up kind of like a standby. Does this sound like it would be ok?

-install whole house manual transfer switch next to main panel in garage with a plug on outside wall for generator.

-Westinghouse (maybe others also) makes a dual fuel generator with remote electric start. I would like to leave it outside and hooked to a propane tank. I would also leave the generator cord hooked from the unit to the house plug.


-I would need something that protects the generator from weather being outside all the time but also allows it to run safely without removing the cover. The gentent seems to meet this need. Are there other recommendations? Either something I could buy or build?

So if there was a power outage I would go to the garage and use the remote to start the generator to get it warmed up. I would then flip off any house breakers that are not need and could overload the unit (have them clearly labeled with colored flags for easy identification). Finally I would flip the transfer switch to get the house on gen power.

Our power company sends app alerts when power is restore so once it was back we could go to the garage and switch the power back over and turn off generator


Any issues with doing this?


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

Sounds like a plan. There is some good information on this site. I think @tabora has some good information on his build. Others as well. Search this site and also do a google search for"
generator shed".


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

I have my gen ready,waiting and always connected up


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

I don't like the idea of leaving a portable generator outside subject to the elements. I keep mine in my attached insulated garage where the temperature doesn't fluctuate very much, it's less prone to theft, and it's easier for me to keep a battery maintainer on it while it awaits the next outage. For me, rolling it out of the garage and connecting the cord isn't much of an inconvenience.

A lockable, well ventilated generator shed would be my second choice, especially if I had one that ran on propane (without all of the potential issues related to gasoline storage and fuel going bad).


----------



## Bluwolf (Nov 8, 2020)

I started a thread about my generator shed that I built and asked if I had sufficient ventilation for cooling. Here's a link to that thread. Some good feedback from folks here along with a bunch of pictures. I've only ever run mine on propane and plan to keep it that way. But I do have back up gas cans just in case.

Generator Shed Ventilation

There are a lot of youtube videos of people's generator sheds. Some good, some not so much. There's some pretty good info on this site. This is a link to their gene shed kit. PowerShelter Kit II - for storing and running portable generator inside a shed You could buy their kit or just use it for reference to buy your own materials.

I'm no expert, I could be wrong, but the one thing in your plan I'm not sure I would do, is leave the cord from the generator to your inlet plug hooked up all the time. It just seems like it would take a lot of wear and tear out in the weather. If you do everything else you're talking about to prepare and are ready to go, it only takes a couple minutes to hook up the cord.


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

Browse Deweb said:


> I don't like the idea of leaving a portable generator outside subject to the elements. I keep mine in my attached insulated garage where the temperature doesn't fluctuate very much, it's less prone to theft, and it's easier for me to keep a battery maintainer on it while it awaits the next outage. For me, rolling it out of the garage and connecting the cord isn't much of an inconvenience.
> 
> A lockable, well ventilated generator shed would be my second choice, especially if I had one that ran on propane (without all of the potential issues related to gasoline storage and fuel going bad).


I start mine monthly and leave it running for 10-20mins to give the battery a bit of a charge as the generator charges the battery when its running. I have had the gen for 2yrs now and the battery still seems tobe the same as when it was new, because its still turning over the engine as fast. But yeah I have noticed a few spots of rust here and there, even though I do my best to keep it dry.

theres a bit of rust around the sparkplug, where it screws in,, I just hope its not seized in and I will be able to unscrew it when the time comes.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Generators are happiest stored inside. If you're going to store it outside you'll have to replicate inside storage conditions. Agree that Tabora has a fantastic set up for his. I'd evaluate frequency and duration of outages in your determination to build a shed with louvers, fans, etc. You don't mention where you're located, dry, wet, humid, all should be factored in as well. I don't believe "GENTENT" is intended for long term storage, just to keep off rain while running outside. Rather than a Transfer Switch, just have a generator lockout installed, much cheaper and will fit well with your labeling unneeded breakers. 

Remote start is nice but adds to cost, you'll be snapping breakers, etc. that much more trouble to wheel out unit, plug it in to generator connection (part of generator lockout) and push start button? You didn't mention size of unit you intend to use. 

You don't want a whole house unit with ATS, etc. but do want most of the functions, by the time you piecemeal or imagineer the odds and ends to accomplish this, cost may surprise you. Evaluate frequency, duration of outages and what you really require to get through them. JMHO


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

or build a concrete block gen shack with a locking steel door!.
something that you can lock up to keep the gen safe and high and dry!


----------



## vicdoc (Apr 8, 2014)

In addition to the other issues mentioned, I’d be concerned about mice or other critters nesting in your generator between your startups unless you have a really good enclosure. They will destroy a generator quick. They chew wires, fill passages with stuff, excrete all over the inside, etc.


----------

